# *Spoiler Giro Spoiler Stage Winner is Named*



## mondobongo (13 May 2008)

Oh Yes Cav Wins!!!!!


The neighbours must have thought I had finally lost the plot. It looked like he had left it too late at one point but boy did he come good.


----------



## CotterPin (13 May 2008)

I was sitting at work, reading it on the cyclingnews website as it unfolded. I had to content myself with a slightly more restrained, "Oh, I say!"

But well done to Cav. This is excellent news.

Stephen


----------



## Keith Oates (13 May 2008)

It was a good win and some of the names that followed him home will no doubt be very aware of him in the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay78 (13 May 2008)

awesome win. i think they are already aware, i mean, last year he was in blinding form early on, this year he pipped booned to his second scheldeprijs vlaanderen.


----------



## Dave5N (14 May 2008)

And, Keith, it's High Road!

British cycling really is on the up and up.


----------



## Steve Austin (14 May 2008)

Great win for Cav!!

Anyone know who the last British stage winner was in a major tour, excluding TT's?


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

David Millar in the TdF?


----------



## mondobongo (14 May 2008)

Millar took a stage in the Vuelta 2006.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Millar took a stage in the Vuelta 2006.



ITT?

I also vaguely remember that the TdF stage was under the influence maybe.


----------



## red_tom (14 May 2008)

rich p said:


> ITT?



Yup 

http://cyclingnews.com/road/2006/vuelta06/?id=results/vuelta0614


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2008)

For anyone who missed it live, (like me :/ ) the video on www.steephill.tv (Giro D'Italia section, Ultimo Kilometro) shows the sprint pretty well.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (14 May 2008)

If we say "Millar" then we're covered!


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

Millar D. not R in todays breakaway. 5+ mins up with 4 others but unlikely to stay away on a flat one.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

Millar and co still 2 mins up with 6k to go


----------



## Haitch (14 May 2008)

Millaarrgghhh!!!


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

The commentator on RAI said," Poverino" which translates as 'poor little boy'!

I think DM used a different language altogether


----------



## Haitch (14 May 2008)

Will this do down as a DNF and, if so, is he out of the race?


----------



## mondobongo (14 May 2008)

I would not want to be anywhere near Millar at this moment, looking at the state of the other 4 he had the stage in the bag. Gutted.


----------



## Haitch (14 May 2008)

Yesterday Nick Nuyens, today DM. Who sponsors these guys' footwear?


----------



## yello (14 May 2008)

He finished just ahead of the peleton. I presume the mechanics have retrieved his bike, which was hurled over the barrier and down the bank. I wonder if there's a mechanic in for a bollocking this evening? Or it's just one of those things?


----------



## Will1985 (14 May 2008)

Cyclingnews has him down as finishing 0.25 after Brutt - perhaps this mechanical was deemed a crash within the last 3km so he gets the same time as 4th place?


----------



## yello (14 May 2008)

There must have been some discussion as it look ages for the final results to arrive, I gave up waiting after half an hour!

I'm pleased for Millar though, he did everything right.


----------



## Steve Austin (14 May 2008)

Seemed like a snapped chain!


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Seemed like a snapped chain!



That's what Cycling Weekly say;

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ast_by_mechanical_problem_article_256204.html



> Because the mechanical problem happened in the final three kilometres, Millar did not lose any time towards the overall classification.
> 
> He crossed the line in 119th place, around four minutes down, but was awarded the same time as fourth-placed Perez, who was the last of the leading group across the line. Millar also gets a six-second time bonus, but that will feel like losing a pound and finding a penny.



Poor bloke!


----------



## Keith Oates (15 May 2008)

So that should also mean we get the 4th place points in the fantasy game. Seriously though it really is bad luck for Millar and Slipsteam as they need the exposure another stage win would have given them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (15 May 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Seemed like a snapped chain!



That's what the French commentators said immediately it happened. It looked to me as though he was responding to an attack rather than making one, as some reports say. But whatever, it could have been a 'gnads on crossbar' moment.


----------



## Paulus (15 May 2008)

yello said:


> That's what the French commentators said immediately it happened. It looked to me as though he was responding to an attack rather than making one, as some reports say. But whatever, it could have been a 'gnads on crossbar' moment.



I agree, he was responding to the attack by Brutt, he was lucky to stay upright though. I think he had a good chance of taking the stage, he looked very good at that stage of the race.


----------



## walker (15 May 2008)

Backstedt came 3rd today, great, one of my favorite riders


----------



## rich p (20 May 2008)

Millar and Wiggins both 8+ minutes down, even behind Cav. What's that all about?


----------



## mondobongo (20 May 2008)

Don't know whats happening with Wiggins but according to Slipstream there were no plans for Millar to go hard today Vandevelde and Hesjedal were going to push for the Argyle boys.


----------



## Chuffy (20 May 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Don't know whats happening with Wiggins but according to Slipstream there were no plans for Millar to go hard today Vandevelde and Hesjedal were going to push for the Argyle boys.


But eight minutes down and well behind the sprint boys? That's a post-Sunday lunch constitutional for a chap like Millar! Is he planning a Kilometre Zero attack tomorrow then?

PS - Hope you're still getting the miles in Mondlybongly....


----------



## Keith Oates (20 May 2008)

What a performance by Contador, even with a small break in the elbow, he must have been in some pain but he's getting stronger as the mountains approach. The race is building up in interest more each day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (21 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> PS - Hope you're still getting the miles in Mondlybongly....



Updated cyclogs before coming on here this morning chif chaf, get your razor ready.


----------



## walker (21 May 2008)

Soler is out, its all over for Barloworld now, they don't have any out and out climbers


----------



## rich p (21 May 2008)

walker said:


> Soler is out, its all over for Barloworld now, they don't have any out and out climbers



Bollix. He was my man of the mountains. Oh well, che sera!


----------



## walker (21 May 2008)

Loads of riders have come off today. its the rain, plus fog, plus climbing, plus decending, its not a good day.


----------



## Star (21 May 2008)

walker said:


> Loads of riders have come off today. its the rain, plus fog, plus climbing, plus decending, its not a good day.



Today's stage was crazy! I bet the riders are glad it's over.


----------



## yello (21 May 2008)

Some of those downhill bends looked scary. In those conditions, it's no surprise there were a few offs.

Got to feel for Fortunato Baliani though, within a few hundred metres of the finish and at least a 3rd place, and off'ed when he lost the rear - looked like something on the road, a pothole or a proud flagstone or some such.


----------



## mondobongo (21 May 2008)

Yes really felt for him, wanted him to get the win to really give Kloden something to whinge about. There has been some rotten luck about this week Savodelli yesterday was another one.

Soler has a micro fracture to the wrist and after 10 days of suffering has had enough according to BW website, chose to get off with a view to regaining his fitness for Le Tour. My team is depleted further.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 May 2008)

Leonardo Piepoli looked the 'worse for wear' when he crossed the line, as seen in the Cyclingnews Photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theloafer (23 May 2008)

whoooooooooooooooooo cav gets it again


----------



## walker (23 May 2008)

I see Millar was there too, but can't see the top ten


----------



## mondobongo (23 May 2008)

It was good to see Millar on the front pulling like a loon got all excited for 10 seconds or so then he dropped right off actually came in 83rd in the group.

Great finishing by Cav and High Road are really starting to look organised in leading him out. Reading Cycling News he's starting to garner respect from some of the Italian boys and is going to be a real force to be reckoned with on the sprints for a few years to come. Just need BC to produce a real contender for a GC win in the future.

Walker top 20 below.
*Results*

1 Mark Cavendish (GBr) Team High Road 4.11.07 (42.291 km/h)
2 Daniele Bennati (Ita) Liquigas 
3 Koldo Fernandez De Larrea (Spa) Euskaltel - Euskadi 
4 Erik Zabel (Ger) Team Milram 
5 Julian Dean (NZl) Slipstream Chipotle Presented By H30 
6 Mirco Lorenzetto (Ita) Lampre 
7 Alexandre Usov (Blr) AG2R La Mondiale 
8 Nikolay Trusov (Rus) Tinkoff Credit Systems 
9 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Silence - Lotto 
10 Graeme Brown (Aus) Rabobank 
11 Oscar Gatto (Ita) Gerolsteiner 
12 Mathew Hayman (Aus) Rabobank 
13 Lilian Jégou (Fra) Française des Jeux 
14 Robert Förster (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
15 Gabriele Missaglia (Ita) Serramenti PVC Diquigiovanni-Androni Giocattoli 
16 Carlo Scognamiglio (Ita) Barloworld 
17 Alexander Serov (Rus) Tinkoff Credit Systems 
18 Luciano André Pagliarini Mendonca (Bra) Saunier Duval - Scott 
19 Marlon Alirio Perez Arango (Col) Caisse d'Epargne 
20 Assan Bazayev (Kaz) Astana


----------



## Keith Oates (24 May 2008)

Another good performance from Cavendish which is great, he is certainly the sprinter of the moment but I suppose with the hill ahead he may drop out and save himself for the TdF.

Millar was also doing well being near the front and pulling his team mate and then when the job was complete dropped back well satisfied I suspect.

Tomorrow the hills start and I guess we will begin to see who is going to be in the hunt for GC honours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (24 May 2008)

Cav is planning on staying to tackle the hills, Robbie Mc has pulled out citing not 100% fit and Davide 'Tintin' Rebellin is making the call this morning whether to continue or pull to concentrate on the Worlds and Olympics.

If Tintin goes home will have lost a third of my team and Vlad the Rug is way off the pace as is Jens Voigt.


----------



## redfox (24 May 2008)

Why can the bike cameras never show a descent without breaking up? I wanted to enjoy a masterclass from Sella but they cant show more than 5 seconds at a time without loosing it.


----------



## redfox (24 May 2008)

Great effort by Sella! I like the way he was looking over his shoulder for most of the last 10K when his nearest rival was miles back. (well at least a couple of minutes).


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2008)

redfox said:


> Why can the bike cameras never show a descent without breaking up? I wanted to enjoy a masterclass from Sella but they cant show more than 5 seconds at a time without loosing it.



I think it's signal interference when going past objects such as trees etc. that causes the break ups in transmission!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy (25 May 2008)

Ok, I'm not following the race in the same detail as you guys (too busy getting the miles in...) but is Robbie Mac bailing because the old timer has met his match in The Cav?


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2008)

He certainly is 'off the pace' at the moment and that's the reason he's giving. I'd be suprised if he's leaving because of Cav, McEwen is a fighter if nothing else but at 35 I guess he doesn't have so many years left at the top flight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy (25 May 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> He certainly is 'off the pace' at the moment and that's the reason he's giving. I'd be suprised if he's leaving because of Cav, McEwen is a fighter if nothing else but at 35 I guess he doesn't have so many years left at the top flight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Heh. I'd be surprised if Robbie Mac bailed because of a young pretender, but hey, if you're that competitive and that near the end of your career then perhaps you'll seize on any excuse to call it a day...


----------



## Steve Austin (25 May 2008)

McEwen has pulled out as there is little pint in dragging his butt up and down the next week of hills for no reward. 
Sprinters don't like hills. they never have.


----------



## redfox (25 May 2008)

Just checked the Eurosport TV guide, looks like they are showing 10 hours of tennis rather than any cycling today. Doh!


----------



## Steve Austin (25 May 2008)

Its on eurosport 2 today. In between beach football and handball


----------



## redfox (25 May 2008)

Yeah, cant get that cos I'm still using analogue. Still got my fingers crossed that the German schedule will be different, but its usually the same as Eurosport 1.


----------



## red_tom (25 May 2008)

This works pretty well. It's a combination of the eurosport audio feed and NRK's video (you have to turn down the audio from the video feed). The weather looks totally minging today


----------



## mondobongo (25 May 2008)

What a great stage, could not believe it when they said Sella had gone off the front again guess its the Italian way of responding to Kloedens comments.

Ricco might be a motormouth but he can ride a bike absolutely loved watching him pull away and then Contador could not get on his wheel. Just a shame imo that Contador is now in pink.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2008)

I hope he stays in Pink or if he doesn't then someone else keeps Ricco out of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (27 May 2008)

A fine performannce by Contador today and he gained some precious time on the GC rivals. It's still a long way to go but he will doubtless put up a hard fight to keep in the Pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (28 May 2008)

Superbly unselfish riding from Cavendish. I reckon it was there if he wanted but he let teammate André Greipel take it whilst he kept an eye out. Team High Road 1 and 2.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2008)

yello said:


> Superbly unselfish riding from Cavendish. I reckon it was there if he wanted but he let teammate André Greipel take it whilst he kept an eye out. Team High Road 1 and 2.



Very unselfish. Mature behaviour and great for team morale!


----------



## redfox (28 May 2008)

Yep, it was quite amusing, he was first to raise his arms. Everyone else sat back and waited for him to make a move only to realise he wasn't going to as they crossed the line!


----------



## mondobongo (28 May 2008)

Fabulous finish, High Road are really coming together they had total control coming in to the finish today.


----------



## walker (28 May 2008)

I thought they pused to early, I was waiting for it to all fall apart, but Wiggo did a good turn on the front and the whole team stuck it in there.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 May 2008)

Yes, that was good from Cavenish to let his team mate take the win, the moral in that team must be very high at the moment. Also Contador still in pink which looks good to me, hope he can keep up the good work in the next stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (29 May 2008)

I looked at the results in today's Guardian and did a double-take when it said that the overall leader was a bloke called A.C.Velasco. I thought I'd missed a stage or something!


----------



## walker (29 May 2008)

rich p said:


> I looked at the results in today's Guardian and did a double-take when it said that the overall leader was a bloke called *A.C.Velasco*. I thought I'd missed a stage or something!



Yes, Alberts Last name, a bit like a lot of South American footballers only adopt part of their name, Like Pele. he's giot about 5-6 names


----------



## walker (29 May 2008)

Gerolsteiner have no riders left in the Giro


----------



## Will1985 (29 May 2008)

walker said:


> Yes, Alberts Last name, a bit like a lot of South American footballers only adopt part of their name, Like *Pele*. he's giot about 5-6 names



*Edison Arantes do Nascimento* is his name.


----------



## walker (29 May 2008)

yseh, he had pele in there somewhere


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2008)

Great solo effort by Jens Voigt! Especially the last few kms where he increased his lead. 

Glad he won, he's one of my favourite riders (see 'Overcoming' for a fine performance by JV!).


----------



## rich p (29 May 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Great solo effort by Jens Voigt! Especially the last few kms where he increased his lead.
> 
> Glad he won, he's one of my favourite riders (see 'Overcoming' for a fine performance by JV!).



Yeah, he's a tough cookie. Chapeau


----------



## Keith Oates (30 May 2008)

A good ride by him, I think most race followers are happy for him to get a win. The next two days though will be interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walker (30 May 2008)

What can I say about todays race, Di Luca looks hungry.


----------



## yello (30 May 2008)

Di Luca put in a hell of ride. I was most impressed. Ricco's late burst was impressive too, I don't think Contador could answer it. Closes things up nicely and makes it all just a bit more interesting.


----------



## Haitch (30 May 2008)

Excellent finish. Did you see how disappointed Ricco was when he found out he wasn't in pink? Nice to see a Brit in fourth place as well.

And Team High Road have been confirmed for the Tour of Britain.


----------



## mondobongo (30 May 2008)

Rumours were floating that the Italians were going to attack and possibly allegiances on the road. I think Sella may have been playing with Contador on that last climb. Its looking good for a final day in the hills were it may well be decided before Sundays TT.


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Jun 2008)

Contador has won the Giro and I for one am very happy, he's put on a great race and proven to the world that he's the man of the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jun 2008)

A mighty impressive TT by Contador! A well-deserved win, and a scandal that he can't defend his TdeF title!

I couldn't help thinking of Waffles, Buggi, Cathryn, Kirstie and the other girls after their thread about Contador's backside - not that I was looking at it, mind you.
Anyway, it's just like mine, except that it's a bit firmer. Oh, and a little rounder. And a bit smaller!


----------



## DanRVV2006 (1 Jun 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Contador has won the Giro and I for one am very happy, he's put on a great race and proven to the world that he's the man of the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Please explain how he has pu on a "great race" he hasnt won any stages, he hasnt attacked and he has wheel sucked evryone to the finish i hardly recall him actualy pulling the peleton along all i remember happening is people doing it for him. At least the arrogant Ricco attcaked and won stages and made the stages exciting and worth watching.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jun 2008)

He did everything he had to do to win the race. His team were not so strong so he relied on using his head and working out the options (no doubt helped by his DS) to win the pink jersey. He was being attacked and pushed by Di Luca and The Mouth (Ricco) but kept his cool and responded when required. I repeat he did a great race IMO and he won which is what it's all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2008)

Three 'Union Jacks' in the top twelve yesterday too Keith! Well done them.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jun 2008)

Yes, Aperitif, overall a satisfying day and Giro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2008)

DanRVV2006 said:


> Please explain how he has put on a "great race" he hasn't won any stages, he hasn't attacked and he has wheel sucked everyone to the finish



Pretty much how I see it too. Contador may have used his head to win but that doesn't make for an exciting spectacle. A good TT from Contador but not a great race, imo.



Keith Oates said:


> The Mouth (Ricco)



Come on Keith, you may not like the guy but I don't think playground names are called for! Ricco, for all his faults, tried to make a race of it. Personally, I applaud that.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jun 2008)

Yello, you are correct I don't like the way he behaved and the things he said and IMO he could not be classed as a good 'sportsman'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2008)

I know nothing of what he might have said Keith, I just saw a rider getting frustrated! And I can understand that... he wanted to get away and couldn't. Agreed, that's probably a sign that Contador was riding intelligently but I couldn't help but feel for Ricco.

I was hoping against hope that he'd put in the TT of his life but it was not to be. Still, 2nd in the Giro is no mean feat!


----------



## mondobongo (2 Jun 2008)

Yello I too was hoping for Ricco to bury himself in the TT and snatch the win from Mr Smug and Boring.

Yates will now be whingeing on that its a disgrace etc that Astana are not at the TdeF.


----------



## redfox (2 Jun 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Yates will now be whingeing on that its a disgrace etc that Astana are not at the TdeF.



Its only whinging because it isn't going to change anything. He's still right!


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jun 2008)

Yello, I also don't know for sure what he said as my info is also from the reporters words. If what I read was true then it was unfortunate terminology to say the least, and to be fair he'd just slogged himself and was disappointed. I happen to think that Contador and Astana have had a raw deal this year and so anything they may do to show their true worth makes me happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanRVV2006 (2 Jun 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Yello, I happen to think that Contador and Astana have had a raw deal this year.quote]
> 
> Which they brought on themselves in the first place did they not???
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Jun 2008)

You could say that most of the major tour winners win it boring. Big mig and Lance used to blitz the TT and hold folk in the mountains. pretty dull sounding don't ya reckon? Hell no!!!

This giro wasn't a classic but Contador did enough. Great riding, not really great riding, but great riding all the same.


----------



## DanRVV2006 (2 Jun 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> You could say that most of the major tour winners win it boring. Big mig and Lance used to blitz the TT and hold folk in the mountains. pretty dull sounding don't ya reckon? Hell no!!!
> 
> This giro wasn't a classic but Contador did enough. Great riding, not really great riding, but great riding all the same.



As much as i hate Lance (and i mean really hate) at least he would attack and ride people off his wheel try and win stages and the race and in all credit did deserve his wins. But Contador was a boring fart for 3 weeks that did absolutly f**k all.


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Jun 2008)

Were you watching different races from me Dan?

Lance got big leads in the TTT and TT's and defended them. The only way to win a major tour is to ride defensively. Lance marked his opponents in the hills and did enough. 

Contador won by riding just hard enough, if you want more exciting riding then you need to be complaining to the race organisers who create these sterile courses that give the riders going for overall only two or three days when they really need to ride aggressively. But thats a whole different matter to whether Contador deserved his win.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jun 2008)

DanRVV2006;289781][quote name= said:


> Which they brought on themselves in the first place did they not???
> 
> When i turn the T.V on i want to watch cyclists try and win a race with attacks and powerful riding whether they win or lose i dont care beacuse they have tried and given it there all.
> However i dont like seeing cyclists doing naff all for 3 weeks winging how they were on the beach before the race and generally being god dam boring and then winning what sort of champion is that? and thats what has happened with Contador IMO not a worthy Giro winner.
> ...


No they did not bring it on themselves, the previous team, riders and management were responsible for the bad behaviour and reputation but the new set up has not done anything to justify their exclusion from some of the big races.


----------



## DanRVV2006 (3 Jun 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Were you watching different races from me Dan?
> 
> Lance got big leads in the TTT and TT's and defended them. The only way to win a major tour is to ride defensively. Lance marked his opponents in the hills and did enough.
> 
> Contador won by riding just hard enough, if you want more exciting riding then you need to be complaining to the race organisers who create these sterile courses that give the riders going for overall only two or three days when they really need to ride aggressively. But thats a whole different matter to whether Contador deserved his win.



Yes i agree Lance did pull huge advantages in TT's but he also attacked his opponents and often rode away from them in the mountains too. Contador won the boring, sad and unexciting way the same as his personality and racing style.

And Oates i think ASO are doing the right thing in not allowing them to there races. They are giving them a year to prove how clean and how there team has changed from last year then next year all going well this year they will be allowed to race. Also half the team is the same, same name, more or less same staff. Only new things are the ones who got caught are out and new manager and a few new riders from disco. 
People want action taken on dopers and there team and when there is action they complain.


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Jun 2008)

You're entitled to your opinion but it's not one that I can share!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (3 Jun 2008)

Dan his name is Keith not 'Oates' when did we return to public school. I understand that you are fiercely anti doping, I don't think anyone who posts here is pro doping but we hold varying opinions on riders and teams. I for instance do not like Astana but support Millar pick the bones out of that. Maybe its time you took a step back and looked at your replies which are at times quite confrontational and took a chill pill.


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2008)

'Oates'?????!!!!!!! A bit unnececessary but perhaps you didn't mean it like that.

FWIW, there aren't many people these days who believe LA was as squeaky clean as you seem to think.


----------



## DanRVV2006 (3 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> 'Oates'?????!!!!!!! A bit unnececessary but perhaps you didn't mean it like that.
> 
> FWIW, there aren't many people these days who believe LA was as squeaky clean as you seem to think.



I did me Keith not Oates, i just couldnt remember the first name and only remembered the second sorry if there was any offence.

And i for one dont think Armstrong is clean thats half the reason i hate him, you only have to look at the people he beat all dope cases.
I also dont think Mr contador is squeky clean either there has been plenty of rumour around him and in that puerto stuff his names on a load of bags, and funny how he flew at TDF last year and went like a bag of poo at the giro, theres something about him that just aint right.


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2008)

DanRVV2006 said:


> I did me Keith not Oates, i just couldnt remember the first name and only remembered the second sorry if there was any offence.
> 
> And i for one dont think Armstrong is clean thats half the reason i hate him, you only have to look at the people he beat all dope cases.
> I also dont think Mr contador is squeky clean either there has been plenty of rumour around him and in that puerto stuff his names on a load of bags, and funny how he flew at TDF last year and went like a bag of poo at the giro, theres something about him that just aint right.



All true but according to the women in Cakestop, he has a lovely bum!


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> according to the women in Cakestop, he has a lovely bum!



Give away! A sure sign of le dopage. I don't dope and my bum has never featured in a Cakestop poll. Proof if it was ever needed.

Tbh, I did think it odd that Contador joined Astana. Who needed who there? Astana thinking that securing the defending champion would ensure a place? A sign of credibility or reformation? Because, at the time, Astana was a blackened name.


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2008)

Possibly his wage demands were high as I seem to remember that he was scratching around for a team after Disco folded, which seems a bit suss considering he's a TdF winner. The stench of Puerto didn't stop Liquigas snapping up Basso though so I may be talking out of my pert, Bertie-like bottom!

please see here - http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/callipygian


----------



## DanRVV2006 (3 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> Possibly his wage demands were high as I seem to remember that he was scratching around for a team after Disco folded, which seems a bit suss considering he's a TdF winner. The stench of Puerto didn't stop Liquigas snapping up Basso though so I may be talking out of my pert, Bertie-like bottom!
> 
> please see here - http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/callipygian



The thing with Basso is the skeletons are out the closet everyone knows what he has done and is coming back from his ban i still think he shouldnt be aloud back but thats my opinion. With Contador he was and still is a time bomb waiting to go off no one knows if he has done the drugs thats why he wasnt snapped up IMO but in the end doping Astana did.


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Jun 2008)

The key to Contador joining Astana must be Bruyneel (spelling) as I think he sees Contador as the future No.1 for the big tours. I would be very suprised if there was any doping going on in the Astana ranks this season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave5N (4 Jun 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> The key to Contador joining Astana must be Bruyneel (spelling) as I think he sees Contador as the future No.1 for the big tours. I would be very suprised if there was any doping going on in the Astana ranks this season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I agree. No detectable doping at all.

Look at the pedigree of all those involved with The Project.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Jun 2008)

I think you've hit the nail on the head with that post Dave5N. There has been so much doping and doping talk that now many people think that it's going on even if it's not. Also any rider that does well is immediately under suspicion of having 'had help'. Getting those thoughts out of peoples minds after what has happened over the years could be much more difficult than stopping the riders from actually taking the drugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2008)

Dave5N said:


> I agree. No detectable doping at all.
> 
> Look at the pedigree of all those involved with The Project.



Do I detect a hint iof irony?


----------



## walker (6 Jun 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> The key to Contador joining Astana must be Bruyneel (spelling) as I think he sees Contador as the future No.1 for the big tours. *I would be very suprised if there was any doping going on in the Astana ranks this season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Never say Never


----------



## mondobongo (6 Jun 2008)

I would not be at all surprised, but not sure about a positive being found.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Jun 2008)

As I said in another post, stopping people thinking or suspecting that doping is going on will be more difficult than actually stopping the doping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

